

Show HN: Weekly – a simple and fast todo list for every device - habosa
http://www.getweekly.co

======
habosa
Developer here, would love to hear feedback from HN on the app, website, or
anything else.

Also for curious developers: this was built using the really cool new 'Chrome
Apps for Mobile' tool. It's a Google fork of Apache Cordova that allows you to
publish Chrome apps to Android and iOS. I built this with AngularJS on top of
that tool. I'll also happily answer questions on the development experience.

~~~
e12e
Always nice to see new apps. As it is free and (?) Ad-free: any chance of
publishing the source? Or a "making-of" blog post?

I see the Android version is a whooping 32mb... : / I suppose it bundles a
run-time of sorts? Why does it ask for permission to access files and photos?

~~~
habosa
And the files and photos are because the web app has external image resources.

~~~
e12e
Sounds like a bug that those are not bundled (by the tool) into the app.
"Access to files and photos" is a pretty wide permission (not that Android is
particularly secure anyway -- but one can hope some of the parts will be
patched up eventually).

------
prawn
What happens if you fail to complete a task on the assigned day? Does it
automatically carry forward?

I used to use Teux Deux and quite liked how it did that:
[https://teuxdeux.com/](https://teuxdeux.com/)

No matter what I try, I always go back to paper though.

~~~
habosa
It stays on that day, however on Sunday when a new week begins all of your
tasks that were incomplete from the last week get moved to the current week.

Also Teux Deux looks great, I'll try to see how they do things. I too tend to
resort to pen and paper, but I'm working on making Weekly my replacement.

